# Ohio Smoked Meat Festival



## roksmith (Apr 19, 2006)

I was planning on competing in the Ohio Smoked Meat Festival year.
Does anybody else plan on attending??
Looks like it's scheduled for 10/20 - 10/21


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Rok,

I'm certainly gonna try to be there! Let me know as more details become available, and I'll plan some time off.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## reflect (May 2, 2006)

That is the same weekend as the Nelsonville KCBS event. With so few events in Ohio you think they would checek around first *(being both).

Bummer  :cry: 

Take care,

Brian


----------



## roksmith (May 2, 2006)

it's the same event


----------



## reflect (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Rok, I did not realise this.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## buzzard (Aug 1, 2006)

i may have to show up for that.  i could a trip back up home.  can anyone give me a little more informaion like a website or where it is.

go buckeyes


----------



## roksmith (Aug 1, 2006)

I knew I liked you Buz!!

http://www.ohiobbq.com/


----------



## reflect (Oct 13, 2006)

Bummer, never got a phone call/email for juding this one  :( .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## buzzard (Oct 13, 2006)

that sucks. i have been to their web site a few times trying to figure out when it is but it is not a very navigation frendly site.  not a lot of good information

i need to plan a trip back home and i was going to plan it around this.


----------



## reflect (Oct 13, 2006)

You know I thought about a community payback by offering to redesign it but I didn't want to offend them (?).

Take care,

Brian


----------

